# My new car....



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

The TT went to the big porsche dealer in the sky yesterday, sad to see her go, 32k miles in 12 months of fantastic driving.

high-point was the Cannonball run in the TT - it performed excellently and was very reliable and comfortable.

however it was time for a change - so i'd been looking at a 225, which I would have chipped/brakes/zorst, I *need* some kind of sat-nav now and was going to have to add an after-market nav system.

I made the mistake of browsing the Porsche used section and stumbled across this little beastie - 16k 02 plate Boxster S with a pretty much full options list.










I'd been struggling with justifying all that aftermarket kit and warranty implications as well as retaining the tidy-looking TT interior.

this little beastie has a neat OEM satnav system as well as BOSE (yaay) xenons, changer, integrated car-kit, sports seats, cruise, private plate and loads of other toys










I've been very impressed with the service from the Porsche dealer, very professional and helpful, in the end I got a v.good PX deal on the TT after some haggling (and an Audi quote mistake).

They have also given me a free hours 1:1 instruction on a track in another Box S on Weds - looking forward to that! - esp. as I will miss the Quattro and this would be the 1st RWD drive car I have owned.

I have a car-less week until I can pick it up next weekend, can't wait.

Only thing I might change in the future is the wheels - they are the 18" SportDesign ones, but I prefer the Turbo Look II ones - so might look into that once my bank-balance has recovered from its very recent shock!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Oh mummy! I want, i want!!!! VERY VERY nice, although it needs a splash of colour inside IMHO.  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Excellant ext/int combo and the wheels are just fine. I am sure you will enjoy the experience -especially the track work. I hope you spin (else you ain't reallt trying )

Lets us know your impressions.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Very nice. I am sure you won't be disappointed!

Dont change the wheels. They are stunning, & much more exclusive than the Turbo look ones. I think they are also the most expensive wheel on the options list.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> although it needs a splash of colour inside IMHO.  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yup, I know what you mean, the Boxster has a far more somber interior, but you quickly get used to it. One thing I have seen is the option to get the center console in silver, which makes a huge difference & really brightens things up. However, I am somewhat perturbed at the thought of spending Â£200 on a small, silver coloured piece of plastic!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

SaTTan,

Very nice ! Could I be rude and asked how much you paid for her - as from what you are saying it looks like you got a good deal..

Damian


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments guys, know what you mean about the cost of the shiny stuff inside!

new that handbrake is something like a 400 quid option!

In the end I got the car for Â£36,995 its a pre-facelift model (plastic rear screen/different light clusters) and slightly lower power than the MY03.

after a lot of haggling and to and fro'ing they gave me Â£19.5k in PX for my 52-Plate 180TTC with 32k on the clock- there was some slight scratch damage to the wheel arch (thanks to a hidden pilar!) some stonechips/windscreen chip (including one big one from a lorry!) and 3x wheels to refurb :

But I felt it was a pretty fair price esp, when Audi and other dealers were only prepared to offer 17.5k for it tops - so in the end I guess they took a bit off the box and grossed up the PX price for the TT.

I'm waiting for a copy of the original order for the car when it was new - but its got to have been about Â£46k I've been looking for a while and you don't get often get many Box S'es with a manual box & satnav on the forecourts.

Think the time of year prob. helped too (softtop) - as if it were the summer it would have been sold before they even got it in!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> this little beastie has a neat OEM satnav system as well as BOSE (yaay) xenons, changer, integrated car-kit, sports seats, cruise, private plate and loads of other toys


Another TT owner defects to the Boxster club Â ;D

I have an 4000 mile 03 S with PCM Sat-nav, Xenons, Sport design alloys, Bose, autochanger, full leather interior, stainless steel sill plates, sports seats and cruise. Who says those Boxster interiors are not as luxurious as the TT! Mine also has the later dash with the cupholders, with the aluminium dash back and strips across the dashboard. Â

You have to take your time when you are looking for a used Boxster, because they don't come fully kitted out as the TT does. I wanted to replace the TT with something that was at least as good as the TT (equipment wise) The OEM DVD based sat nav system is superb by the way.

I loved the TT (and still do Â 8)) but I thought, what the hell, whilst I have the opportunity, lets see if a Porsche lives up to it's reputation. You are about to find out that the Boxster offers a very different driving experience Â  Â 8)



> I hope you spin (else you ain't really trying )


LOL! I've scared my self in it a few times Â 

I'm looking forward to a Track day in it


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Fuel consumption will probably give you a shock initially though... :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Fuel consumption will probably give you a shock initially though... Â :


As the engine does, above 6000 rpm Â  Â :


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

The noise was one of the things I liked 

now, this should be interesting - I'm borrowing a 3.2 TT for the day on Weds to drive to the Porsche driver training... so it'll be like a back-back comparison (except with the Box on the track )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Picking her up tomorrow.... tick tick tick.

been without the TT for a week, and the other 1/2 keeps catching me staring at them when they go past!

anyways onwards.....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Good luck with your new Boxster. I have a 2003 spec S - I have the same wheels, my interior is a bit different, has cupholders as standard, and extra aluminium bits behind the dials and across the dash. I will get around to posting some pics soon. I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on how the car drives!

Here's my spec:

July 2003 S tiptronic S - now on about 4k miles 
Lapis Blue metallic with Blue hood
Wind deflector
18" Sport Design Alloys/coloured wheel centres
Xenons
PCM/Sat Nav/Bose/CD changer
Full leather interior
Small Aluminium interior package
Sports Seats
Stainless 'Boxster' sill guards
Cruise control
Park Assist

(PS - I have the PCM system in my car as well, but above the air-con control unit I have CD storage. It looks like you have a different box there, what is it?)


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Mine is a 'pre-facelift' model so has the PCM1 system - the bit above the aircon is the Nav-unit (CD slot etc.)

PCM1 has a lower screen res and doesn't do post-code lookups...

dealer just called - bit of a delay with the valet for me to collect this morning, waiting for an ETA, should be this afternoon... hopefully.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Picked it up this afternoon.............. woah! me likey!!! ;D ;D ;D

240 miles to do this evening - will post my opinion after that


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Picked it up this afternoon.............. woah! Â me likey!!! ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 240 miles to do this evening - will post my opinion after that


Excellent. When I picked mine up, I had a 50min crawl out of Bristol in the rush-hour, which was painful, when all I wanted to do was 'hear her sing'...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Picked it up this afternoon.............. woah! Â me likey!!! ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 240 miles to do this evening - will post my opinion after that


Excellent. When I picked mine up, I had a 50min crawl out of Bristol in the rush-hour, which was painful, when all I wanted to do was 'hear her sing'...


----------

